# Saying Goodnight to the kids!!



## Lostinthis (Sep 11, 2012)

I am separated with my W. We live a part and we have the kids 50/50. I am not sure if I should call the kids every night she has them and ask them about thier day and say good night??? i have been doing this for 6 months. we have our ups and down relathionship right now.
Please help!!!


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

I suppose this is up to you. You could let your W know that she can just give the phone to the kids when you call in the evening so that she doesn't take it that your trying to find a reason to talk to her.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

How long are the visits between households?


----------



## Lostinthis (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, yes i am going to text her and ask her to have the kids call me, we got in hugh fight because i exposed her affair to the other guy's wife. which she ended up lying to her and told her that nothing ever happened. so i am thinking to not call the kids tonight. because i am going to see them tomorrow and spend the whole weekend with them. don't think one night will not effect the kids??


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My ex called every night for 7 years.

I didn't mind. It was good for our kid.


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope, 1 night won't be a problem.


----------



## Lostinthis (Sep 11, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> How long are the visits between households?


2 days me-2 her-3 me
2 her-2 me-3 her


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lostinthis said:


> 2 days me-2 her-3 me
> 2 her-2 me-3 her


Ah, the 2-2-3.

I'm on a two week rotation.

When they aren't with me I work until midnight so I call them Tue Thur to say goodnight.

Then I visit them on Sunday evenings.

My ex sees them Weds and will go a full week without contact.

Her choice.

I wanted to call every night but I didn't want to smother them. They need to get used to not talking to me every day.

Was hard at first. Every other day for me, plus I never miss a weekend dance class.

My week or not.

I go see them sometimes at daycare when I don't have them.


----------

